# imac G5 HS



## Re drum (15 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Un ami ma apporté son G5 qui ne demarre plus.

Je ne connais pas trop ces bécanne là (je tourne sur imac intel) et j'ai tenté tout ce qui était possible a ma connaissance.

Au demarrage :

Cmd+S donne deux icone : une avec une fleche retour de style arrondi et l'autre une fleche mais aucun des deux ne fonctionne.
opt+Cmd+V ou C donne une icone qui permute entre finder et point d'interogation.
T (target) fonctionne
Cmd+opt+P+R fonctionne
Cmd+opt+O+F fonctionne mais je ne connais pas de commande dans le firmware

Coté materiel :

1 . erreur sur le disque dur (réparer via mon imac intel et repartitionner en MAC os etendu shéma de partiton apple)
2. Lecteur optique defaillant (moteur de translation de la tete de lecture tres bruyant)
3. Un slot de RAM qui déconne (le mac coince avec deux bip systeme au demarrage)

J'ai un CD OS X 10.5.4 original. Je l'ai inserer dans le lecteur optique mais au bout de 5min toujours rien. Le lecteur reste tres bruyant.

J'ai essayer avec un lecteur optique externe USB mais il ne semble pas etre reconnu.
J'ai lu que certains y arrivait et d'autre etait obliger d'utiliser un lecteur externe Firewire (que je n'ai pas)

je voulais savoir si il etait possible d'installer OS X 10.5 sur le G5 en mode target a partir de 'Imac intel?
J'espere que je me suis bien exprimé.

J'ai tenté le coup mais l'imac m'indique que le disque dur du G5 n'est pas compatible ( car pour lui il lui faut du GUID ). Logique quand on sait que les intel fonctionne dans ce shéma.

Bref j'imagine deja la réponse mais je demande okazou:rose:

bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2014)

Re drum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un ami ma apporté son G5 qui ne demarre plus.
> 
> ...



Alors il y a la solution "Open Firmware" pour démarrer sur ton lecteur USB (topo complet ici, dans ton cas, c'est la troisième option qui a une chance de marcher &#8230; la plus compliquée à mettre en &#339;uvre, hélas &#8230; Attention, tout à la fin, à la spécificité pour les G5).

Le mode "target", tu peux oublier, il faudrait un autre Mac PPC pour que ça fonctionne, car même sans le problème du schéma de table de partition, comme tu as procédé, ça installerait un OS X pour Mac Intel que le G5 ne pourrait pas faire tourner, et dans le sens inverse (mac Intel en mode Target avec le DVD d'install dans son lecteur), normalement, le lecteur optique ne doit pas être accessible depuis le G5 &#8230; Toutefois, tu peux quand même essayer, j'ai entendu parler d'exceptions à ce principe, mais je n'y crois guère.


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2014)

Si tu as un portable ou un Mac Mini avec un graveur tu peux faire l'installation sur le G5 en utilisant le graveur en mode "target" :

Disque d'installation dans le graveur du Mac Intel, et arrêt de l'ordi avec le disque à l'intérieur
branchement des 2 Macs avec le câble FW
démarrage du Mac Intel avec la touche "t"
démarrage du G5 avec "alt" et choix du DVD qui se trouve dans l'Intel


----------



## Re drum (16 Février 2014)

Merci pascal pour le topo.
Ca a l'air interessant. je suis toujours curieux d'apprendre de nouvelle commandes.

et merci a toi Oh invité 
Pas mal comme combine si ca marche. il me manque un cable FW 400 vers 800 pour tester.

en ré-essayant tout a l'heure le lecteur optique du G5 avait l'air de mieux tourner (sans bruit) et j'ai reussit a voir la pomme puis au bout de 5 min d'ecran gris la spirale multicolore est apparue et ce pendant 20min.
il n'y a qu'une barette de 256Mb. d'ou la lenteur mais je me demande si il n'y a pas un quantité minimum pour charger le programme d'installation.

autre remarque l'écran a des raté au demarrage. ca flashe noir sur gris avec une periode d'1/4 de seconde puis l'ecran redeviens normal.

Je vais essayer ton liens pascal et je vous rapporte le resultat demain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

256 Mo pour 10.5, c'est pas assez, de mémoire, le minimum est 512 Mo &#8230; Vi, c'est ça, pour qu'il accepte de s'installer il faut au moins 512 Mo, avec seulement 256 Mo, tu ne peux pas installer plus que Tiger.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (16 Février 2014)

iMac G5 = condensateurs défectueux&#8230; scandale autour d'Apple qui n'a que trop peu été dénoncé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> iMac G5 = condensateurs défectueux scandale autour d'Apple qui n'a que trop peu été dénoncé...



Bon, toi, faut que tu arrêtes ta propagande, ici, c'est un forum technique, si tu veux râler, va dans "réagissez" ! 

Là, si c'était les condensateurs, il n'aurait pas vu la pomme grise, et même si ce défaut est avéré sur de nombreux iMac G5, il est tout de même très loin de l'être sur la majorité d'entre eux.

Ici, on traite des remèdes aux problèmes technique (où de leur absence, s'il n'y a pas de remède), mais pas des questions juridiques d'ordre général, merci de te le tenir pour dit une fois pour toutes.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

Re drum a dit:


> il n'y a qu'une barette de 256Mb. d'ou la lenteur mais je me demande si il n'y a pas un quantité minimum pour charger le programme d'installation.


c'est quel G5 exactement?
( car les max de RAM et type de barrettes varient selon modèle)


----------



## Re drum (16 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 256 Mo pour 10.5, c'est pas assez, de mémoire, le minimum est 512 Mo  Vi, c'est ça, pour qu'il accepte de s'installer il faut au moins 512 Mo, avec seulement 256 Mo, tu ne peux pas installer plus que Tiger.



J'ai déjà réussit a voir le CD d'installation suite a la 2nd méthode de ton lien :
reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all

mais pas possible d'avoir la souris.
Donc j'attend d'avoir au moins 512Mo... j'y verais plus clair.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2014)

Re drum a dit:


> Donc j'attend d'avoir au moins 512Mo... j'y verais plus clair.



Cela dit, 512 Mo, c'est le minimum pour que Leopard accepte de s'installer, mais pour le faire fonctionner raisonnablement, il en faut au moins le double, voire 1,5 ou 2 Go.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

et selon le modele de G5 ( encore inconnu) ca peut etre max 2Go ou  2,5 Go ou 3Go


----------



## Re drum (16 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et selon le modele de G5 ( encore inconnu) ca peut etre max 2Go ou  2,5 Go ou 3Go



iMac G5 20" Aout 2004 (powerMac 8,1) A1076
Proc : PowerPC 970fx 1,8Ghz 
Memory Max 2GB PC3200 a 400Mhz SDRAM

Video Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 64Mb DDR....


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2014)

Re drum a dit:


> iMac G5 20" Aout 2004 (powerMac 8,1) A1076
> Proc : PowerPC 970fx 1,8Ghz
> Memory Max 2GB PC3200 a 400Mhz SDRAM
> 
> Video Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 64Mb DDR....



et l'OS maxi  10.5.8
(Leopard)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, toi, faut que tu arrêtes ta propagande, ici, c'est un forum technique, si tu veux râler, va dans "réagissez" !
> 
> Là, si c'était les condensateurs, il n'aurait pas vu la pomme grise, et même si ce défaut est avéré sur de nombreux iMac G5, il est tout de même très loin de l'être sur la majorité d'entre eux.
> 
> Ici, on traite des remèdes aux problèmes technique (où de leur absence, s'il n'y a pas de remède), mais pas des questions juridiques d'ordre général, merci de te le tenir pour dit une fois pour toutes.



Si je peux avoir un droit de réponse...
J'ai moi meme un imac G5 qui démarre parfaitement bien et qui se coupe de façon aléatoire.
Je ne fais pas de propagande ! Le tribunal de Palaiseau a reconnu ce probleme de condensateur défectueux qui affecte différentes parties de la machine.

Il suffit d'ouvrir la machine et de regarder si certains condensateurs ne sont pas gonflés... si c'est le cas, il ne faut pas chercher plus loin.

Les jurisprudences sont illimitées dans le temps en France. Dans ce cas, la solution est simple: tribunal. Apple est obligé de réparer son erreur.

Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'avoir des propos non fondés... que les choses soient claires!
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2014)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Si je peux avoir un droit de réponse...
> J'ai moi meme un imac G5 qui démarre parfaitement bien et qui se coupe de façon aléatoire.
> Je ne fais pas de propagande ! Le tribunal de Palaiseau a reconnu ce probleme de condensateur défectueux qui affecte différentes parties de la machine.
> 
> ...



Je connais le problème des condensateurs, il est réel, mais lui attribuer tous les dysfonctionnements directement sans chercher s'il n'y a pas de causes plus évidentes me parait fortement exagéré. Dans ce cas ici, par exemple, la cause la plus évidente me parait être un système ou un disque dur endommagé, probablement uniquement logiquement, donc inciter Re drum à ouvrir le Mac avant d'avoir épuisé les éventuelles solutions purement logicielles est tout ce qu'il y a de plus prématuré.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (18 Février 2014)

il a en effet essayé pas mal de choses... en ce qui me concerne, j'ai déja utilisé la méthode open firmware... ce qui m'a permis comme lui le souhaite, réinstaller os 10.5.
Il me semble avoir grosso modo les même soucis que sur le mien...
L'ouverture de cet iMac n'est pas trop compliqué... un coup d'oeil sur les condensateurs et il sera fixé...
Bon aprèm


----------



## Re drum (18 Février 2014)

L'iMac a effectivement été ouvert. 
j'ai des compétence en électricité et vraiment peu en électronique. Je change les pièces défectueuses (écran, clavier, pad, nappe) mais pas de microsoudure ou dépannage de défaut sur carte mère.

J'ai effectivement bien vu ces condensateur un peu gonflé mais je ne préférais attendre les réponses plutôt que de voir ce sujet partir en cacahuètes... il est parfois facile d'etre mal compris alors que tout le monde y met du siens.
Excusez-moi de ne pas l'avoir dit des le debut ca ma échappé. 

Cela dit je prefere attendre de voir ce que l'imac donne apres installation. J'attend toujours cette barrette de RAM...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Février 2014)

le sujet ne partira pas en cacahuète. J'ai eu le même souci sur mon G5, fais les meme changement et réparation ( nouveau HD, nouvelles barrettes de mémoire) et les coupures sont tjs présentes... Il y a chez moi 4 ou 5 condensateurs qui ont gonflé....
Je crains que chez toi, il est soit de même...
Fais une recherche sur les numéros de série impactés par ce pb et compare avec le tien... ils ont été bafriqués par l'usine W9 de Shangai...


----------



## Re drum (19 Février 2014)

tu connais quelqu'un qui a deja changé les condo?


----------



## KarlP (21 Février 2014)

J'ai une Imac G5 rev C. J'ai essayer de le réparer. J'ai un seul conseil laisse tomber ... Désolé de dire ça !


----------



## ValixPROD (24 Février 2014)

KarlP a dit:


> J'ai une Imac G5 rev C. J'ai essayer de le réparer. J'ai un seul conseil laisse tomber ... Désolé de dire ça !


Sa dépend de comment tu t'y prend moi mon iMac G5 iSight fonctionnait très bien mais un jour deux condensateur mon lâché et j''en avais suer pour retrouver des condensateur 6,3 V 1800uF  comment j'ai fait alors ? Et bien j'ai pris deux autre condensateur sur une carte mère a moi d'ordinateur avec processeur intel et je les est déssoudé. Ses sur j'ai flingué une carte mère avec intel core i7 mais que prefere tu entre flinguer des composant Windaube ... ou Apple ? pour moi j'ai pas hésité. Or les condensateur que j'ai mis font 6,3 V et 2200uF et sa passe pénard , mise a part le faite effectivement que j'ai perdu 0,3 millimètre au cul de ma carte mère...Bref


Par rapport au sujet principal , effectivement t'es emmerder... Moi ce que j'ai fait quand mon disque dur d'iMac G5 avais lacher (160Go) j'ai repris un disque dur de 500 Go et j'ai cloner le macbook de ma mère qui avais OS X 10.5.8 et sur mon PPC sa a fonctionner nickel , Bon effectivement au démarage cet idiot me trouve pas tout de suite le fichier a booter sur le système mais bon du moment que ma machine tourne tout vas bien...

Alors tu peut aussi envisager cela fait un clone par contre si ton mac est un Mavercik je suis pas sur que sa va passer ... pour moi simple conseille arrete toi a Léopard...


----------



## Xidi73 (27 Février 2014)

ValixPROD a dit:


> Par rapport au sujet principal , effectivement t'es emmerder... Moi ce que j'ai fait quand mon disque dur d'iMac G5 avais lacher (160Go) j'ai repris un disque dur de 500 Go et j'ai cloner le macbook de ma mère qui avais OS X 10.5.8 et sur mon PPC sa a fonctionner nickel , Bon effectivement au démarage cet idiot me trouve pas tout de suite le fichier a booter sur le système mais bon du moment que ma machine tourne tout vas bien...


... Attends, c'est une blague ? 
J'ai déjà testé (je sais, je sais, mais tout le monde peut faire des conneries) de démarrer un PPC sur un système x86 et cela ne marche *pas*.


> Alors tu peut aussi envisager cela fait un clone par contre si ton mac est un Mavercik je suis pas sur que sa va passer ...


Peut importe si son Mac tourne sur Mavericks, ou sur Mountain Lion, Snow Leopard, Leopard ou encore Tiger, si son Mac est basé sur un x86 : ça ne marchera pas.


> pour moi simple conseille arrete toi a Léopard...


Il ne saurait pas aller plus loin de toute façon. :rallyes:

Tiens, un lien si tu me crois pas :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/22370028#22370028
(et c'est valable pour tous les processeurs PowerPC cadencés au dessus de 867 [y compris les G5], ou sinon, leur histoire s'est arrêtée encore plus tôt...)

Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Il ne saurait pas aller plus loin de toute façon. :rallyes:
> 
> Tiens, un lien si tu me crois pas :
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/22370028#22370028
> (et c'est valable pour tous les processeurs PowerPC cadencés au dessus de 867 [y compris les G5], ou sinon, leur histoire s'est arrêtée encore plus tôt...)



Oui, enfin, pas forcément, Leopard tournait très bien sur mon PowerMac G4/733 Mhz, je ne notais pas de ralentissement particulier par rapport à Tiger, et pour pouvoir l'installer, il suffisait d'avoirs recours à Leopard Assist (gratuit) qui faisait croire au logiciel d'installation qu'il avait affaire à un Mac à 867 Mhz.


----------



## Xidi73 (27 Février 2014)

Oui oui, merci de me rappeler de bons souvenirs ^^.
J'ai conscience de l'existence de ce logiciel mais je ne voulais pas emmêler les pinceaux à ValixPROD.

Cordialement,
Xidi73


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2014)

Rappel historique : Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard est le seul OS X client a avoir été décliné en une version UB (Intel+PPC).


----------



## Xidi73 (27 Février 2014)

> Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard est le seul OS X client a avoir été décliné en une version UB



Y'a pas eu 10.4 en Universal Binary ? (J'ai eu un MacBook Pro 2006 qui avait Tiger dessus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Y'a pas eu 10.4 en Universal Binary ? (J'ai eu un MacBook Pro 2006 qui avait Tiger dessus)



En fait, pour autant que je sache, les Mac Intel fournis avec Tiger ne l'étaient pas avec une version UB, mais avec une version "Intel only" du tigre, et les versions "boite" de Tiger ne pouvaient pas être installées sur un Mac Intel, seulement sur un PPC.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Février 2014)

Il paraîtrait qu'OS X Server 10.4 a été décliné en UB dans sa dernière version (source Macomaniac). C'est pour cela que j'ai précisé "client".

10.4 PPC et 10.4 Intel étaient considérés comme deux OS X différents par Apple, qui fournissait des mises à jour distinctes à chacun.


----------



## Re drum (28 Février 2014)

Barette de RAM recu aujourd'hui. Ca n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose.

J'espere que le cd d'install n'est pas une version pour intel.
Je sais que c'est pas l'endroit pour demander ca mais si qqun a une version Powermac ca pourrait m'arranger. C'est pas facile a trouver.

coté condensateur on trouve bien la même référence 6,3v a 1800micro radial a 0,50cent sur n'importe quel fournisseur en électronique. Le plus long sera de demonter la carte mere.

bref 1h que ca tourne... pas plus.


----------



## ValixPROD (5 Mars 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> ... Attends, c'est une blague ?
> J'ai déjà testé (je sais, je sais, mais tout le monde peut faire des conneries) de démarrer un PPC sur un système x86 et cela ne marche *pas*.
> 
> Peut importe si son Mac tourne sur Mavericks, ou sur Mountain Lion, Snow Leopard, Leopard ou encore Tiger, si son Mac est basé sur un x86 : ça ne marchera pas.
> ...


  eu excuse nous on s'appelle pas tous Xidi73 hein ... moi personnellement tu me crois pas je m'en fous mais ... Royalement  j'ai réussi si tu veut je te fait un petit screen tu verra il y aura écris : Mac OS X Version 10.5.8 Processeur 1,9 GHz PowerPC G5 

Bref j'ai réussi a cloner ce model la :Fichier:MacBook white.png â WikipÃ©dia

ta qu'a essayer tu verras que effectivement au démarrage ton iMac cherche le fichier système il affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation et puis ... après 3 minute même pas ... TADAM ! Tu démarre c'est t'y pas magique mec  ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2014)

ValixPROD a dit:


> eu excuse nous on s'appelle pas tous Xidi73 hein ... moi personnellement tu me crois pas je m'en fous mais ... Royalement  j'ai réussi si tu veut je te fait un petit screen tu verra il y aura écris : Mac OS X Version 10.5.8 Processeur 1,9 GHz PowerPC G5
> 
> Bref j'ai réussi a cloner ce model la :Fichier:MacBook white.png â WikipÃ©dia
> 
> ta qu'a essayer tu verras que effectivement au démarrage ton iMac cherche le fichier système il affiche un dossier avec un point d'interrogation et puis ... après 3 minute même pas ... TADAM ! Tu démarre c'est t'y pas magique mec  ?



Encore une fois, ça n'a rien de magique. Mac OS X 10.5 n'était pas un système x86 mais x86+PPC. Leopard est le seul OS X avec lequel on peut jouer à ça.


----------



## Xidi73 (5 Mars 2014)

Je reviens, je vais chercher le cable Airport pour me pendre :sick:

Désolé, mais moi qui m'occupe de virer mes Universal Binairies avec CMM, je ne sais pas si je vais savoir reproduire cela. 

Je suis honteux de moi même 



Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## ValixPROD (5 Mars 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Je reviens, je vais chercher le cable Airport pour me pendre :sick:
> 
> Désolé, mais moi qui m'occupe de virer mes Universal Binairies avec CMM, je ne sais pas si je vais savoir reproduire cela.
> 
> ...


  Ne t'en fait pas on apprend par ces erreur , on ne peut pas tout connaitre


----------

